# Canada flooding the US with illegal music



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

""Canadian pirates" Is what the music dealers called publishing houses across the line while flooding this country, they say, with spurious editions of the latest copyrighted popular songs.

They use the mails to reach purchases, so members of the American Music Publishers Association assert, and as a result the legitimate music publishing business of the United States has *fallen off 50 per cent in the past 12 months*...

And we've probably been at it longer than anyone else.

The clip proves it.

It's a brilliant find by BestActEver.com, and it's from the New York Times in '97.

*1897*, that is."
http://www.p2pnet.net/story/20954

The music business must have been huge 200 years ago.

Constantly falling off at huge percentage rates...


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"It's still entirely unclear why the entertainment industry so dislikes Canada. There's almost no evidence that "piracy" in Canada is any bigger than anywhere else, but for some reason, every year, the industry goes on a big campaign to get Canada listed alongside countries like China and Russia as places where unauthorized reproduction of copyrighted works thrives. This year, finally, the industry succeeded, and the US Trade Rep has added Canada to its "Priority Watch List" as opposed to just the "Watch List," where it has been the past few years. Michael Geist covers just why this is absolutely ridiculous. Canada already has quite stringent copyright laws, and it has even passed stricter copyright laws over the past few years at the urging of the entertainment industry."
http://techdirt.com/articles/20090430/1418374709.shtml


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Reaction to the inclusion of Canada on the Priority Watch List comes from an unlikely source - National Post political columnist Don Martin. Martin writes about how President Obama is proving to be a dangerous man for Canada, using the Special 301 report as Exhibit One. Martin writes:

The latest Obama administration move against Canada is to designate us among the world's worst offenders in failing to crack down on those ripping off movie and music artists through wide-open illegal copying. That's ridiculous. Anyone who has trolled the markets of other blacklist members such as Indonesia, Pakistan or China knows full well their very public piracy epidemic is simply not matched in Canada, the only Western country on the U.S. list."
http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/3915/125/

I've not seen an illegal movie/album for sale in over 25 years.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Once upon a Time &#8230;
In the ole days before the RIAA woke up and discovered that Gore had invented the internet &#8230;

And before some Lawyers, looking for someone to Sue, also discovered file sharing ..
I know many who were downloading Music, Including me.

This was just a hobby, because it was available &#8230; 
And I don&#8217;t know any who would have paid even a penny for each song they acquired.

Then the Lawyers said, &#8220;Look at all these downloads !!, Let&#8217;s Sue&#8221;
Are you sure that the 50% number wasn&#8217;t invented by Lawyers ??


----------

